# OOOPS......Help please



## old poi dog (Jul 29, 2010)

Ooops....I tried to add to my signature line, so I looked up the tutorial on the Wiki.  I did a cut and paste and hoped to add my signature.....After I did the cut and paste I ended up with the signature line from the tutorial.

Moderators please remove the signature line that is not mine.......Thank you


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 29, 2010)

Dude this is so funny - I would have done the same thing


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 29, 2010)

Ummmm......Thanks Scarbelly,

So If I wanted to add my signature I would just go in there and type it out?


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 30, 2010)

YUP - You got it


----------

